# Stone chip rust removal



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

A stone has flicked up and chipped a small section of my roof. It has chipped down to bare metal and upon looking yesterday it has started to rust.

What can I do to remove that rust without causing further damage to surrounding area? I have ordered a touch up pen from BMW so once rust has been removed I will touch it up as best as possible using the denib to level it and buff it out to hopefully being invisible. If not I will have the roof re-sprayed but ideally not right now as I have a holiday that needs paying for.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Get some kurust in there


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Will that damage the surrounding area?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

shouldn't do,!! just apply as stated and you should be ok!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Assuming the rust is not under any paint then the Bilt Hamber Deox gel is very effective and will not damage the surrounding paint. Lots of threads about Deox on this forum so might be worth a quick search eg http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53133&page=2 (near the bottom of the page)


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Get some kurust in there


Ordered some.

Right then I suppose the next thread will be the process of removing the rust, filling it in and polishing it out.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

deano93tid said:


> Ordered some.
> 
> Right then I suppose the next thread will be the process of *removing the rust*, filling it in and polishing it out.


Have a look at post #3 here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330722
You can get them at Halfrauds :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Squiggs what I've ordered above kurust will be just fine right? Apply a small amount in the chip allow 3 hours and then start applying colour then clear lacquer. How long should I allow for the lacquer to dry before getting out the de nib tool? 

This is the touch up stick I've ordered. eBay item number 121259993378


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965
:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I've read the reflectology one many times I even ordered 50/50 colour/cellulose mix for my mums car allowed 4 days drying time and panel wipe stripped it all off in 5 mins.

Oh and gouged the paint with the de nib.


----------



## DirtyHarry88 (Apr 23, 2010)

The bilt hamber stuff is meant to be far superior is it not?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I had already ordered it prior to the suggestion of bilt hamber


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive used kurust and it worked just fine , and for the amount needed for stonechip its cheaper . If i was doing a larger area id use deox gel but its more of a faff around


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

I normally get a small tin of paint (100ml) made up at the local paint supplier with laquer mixed through it. great for stone chips and you don't need to laquer afterwards. just build up in small layers overfill slightly the rub with some fine wet and dry then polish out the fine sand marks. much easier than those touch up pens I think.


----------

